# going to the gym with  a cold???



## jackyjaggs (Sep 20, 2017)

So, back to school is upon us! this means more kids, more germs. even the collage students. face it, colds produce more with all the people coming and coming around more and carrying germs EVERYWHERE. 
I know there has more then likely been lots of debate of going to the gym sick. Is it rude? yep. Are you passing along more germs and getting other people sick? Duh! But some people will say you work out only when its a head cold, is this still considered wrong? 
Is there other ways to go to the gym and still work out and not pass it along, maybe antibacterial spray when you are done? 
Just a friendly debate and what other people would do or consider appropriate. as some people just have the addiction to work out sick or not.


----------



## solidassears (Sep 20, 2017)

jackyjaggs said:


> So, back to school is upon us! this means more kids, more germs. even the collage students. face it, colds produce more with all the people coming and coming around more and carrying germs EVERYWHERE.
> I know there has more then likely been lots of debate of going to the gym sick. Is it rude? yep. Are you passing along more germs and getting other people sick? Duh! But some people will say you work out only when its a head cold, is this still considered wrong?
> Is there other ways to go to the gym and still work out and not pass it along, maybe antibacterial spray when you are done?
> Just a friendly debate and what other people would do or consider appropriate. as some people just have the addiction to work out sick or not.



Well duh... If you're contagious, you don't go no matter how  you feel as you said it is rude and inconsiderate of others


----------



## blergs. (Sep 20, 2017)

I say just rest, get better quicker and hit it hard when you are better. plus... other people can get it too


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 20, 2017)

No doubt it bothers me when people hit the gym sick.  Just the other day there was a dude next to me on the treadmill coughing and blowing his nose non stop.  Pissed me off really.  I kept thinking, really dude?  Wtf go home.

Inconsiderate and rude IMO.


----------



## JODER (Oct 5, 2017)

I believe is better to wait until you are cold free to go back to the gym. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2017)

When you feel better then you can go back to the gym and it's okay as always. It's no need to do that when you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2017)

Eh I'm torn on this one.

If you have specific goals (like powerlifting), taking several days to a week off from the gym can severely fuck with your program, and render previous weeks of training ineffective. A common cold can easily last week, and I am not going to take a whole week off from the gym because I am congested and have a cough. Of course I will do my best to use basic precautions to avoid spreading the cold.

Also, think about the fact that most gyms are cesspools of germs and bacteria. Do you know how bad gyms are about thoroughly cleaning their equipment?? Or how bad members are when it comes to wiping down stuff they've used?? I just accept the fact that gyms are filthy to begin with, so I honestly don't care if someone has a cold and trains.

I focus on what I can control: eating well and sleeping well, so naturally my immune system will be in good shape. If I get sick, it's all up to chance. A cold is not that big deal. If I had the FLU, I definitely would not go to the gym. 

One last thing, I've trained through colds, and set PRs with colds, and I've always recovered fine. It doesn't effect performance that much, at least in strength training. Endurance training is probably another story.


----------

